# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  When will this launch on Kickstarter?

## frederick78

I thought this was supposed to be going up on Kickstarter.  Is this still happening or did they change their plans?

----------


## ronnytedeski

I'm starting to think that they have given up.  Haven't heard anything about them in a while...

----------


## RAMTechRob

You should have gotten an e-mail from them about the launch.  Make sure you sign up for updates.

----------


## RAMTechRob

*The Micro 3D Printer Kickstarter is just around the corner! * 

First, we can’t express how amazed and humbled we are by the overwhelmingly positive response we’ve gotten from you. Everyone from international backers, women, men, schools, institutions, non-profits, hobbyists, artists, engineers, doctors, and crafty people have expressed interest in The Micro. You love the design and the affordability. You have tons of ideas for what you want to create. Thanks to you, we are establishing The Micro as the first ever 3D Printer for the widespread consumer market.

_The M3D team has been working night and day, consumed 100's of coffees, and here’s what we've accomplished for you this month:_

We’ve finished our Kickstarter video thanks to the Mark Leisher Film Production company. We have amazing shots of people experiencing the printer, software, prints, close-ups, and time lapses that we can’t wait to share with you.Our Kickstarter has been approved, and we'll be able to hit the launch button in about 1-2 weeks to make sure that we’re absolutely prepared.We've met with major shipping companies to secure the best rates and get you the best deals. For the majority of international backers, we are proud to be able to provide shipping at roughly $50-$75. You can find more accurate estimates in our FAQ once we launch.

----------

